# Which Portable Suction?



## Hopper (Feb 10, 2008)

The squad I am a member of is looking for 4 new portable  suction kits.I been on a search,but when I start looking at so many not sure what to buy.What's the most popular units?Like to hear some feedback on what you have and the pro's and con's on the others.Having a carrying case is a plus and nothing to bulky.

                                    Thanks Keith


----------



## Topher38 (Feb 10, 2008)

Are you guys looking for a soft catheder? for fluid suction or a hard catheder for chunky stuff?


----------



## Hopper (Feb 10, 2008)

Want to beable to set suctioning voluminous.The tips to be interchangable.


----------



## skyemt (Feb 10, 2008)

my squad as well is looking for new portable suction units.

need to use both hard and soft tips...

thanks


----------



## Airwaygoddess (Feb 10, 2008)

*Suction!*

I like the Laerdal suction units (LSU) they are very well made great warranty, and run great. Our department got ours from Bound Tree Medical. www.boundtree.com  Here is the item number L780020.  As far as hand held goes, you can't bet a V-vac  hand suction unit.  Hope this helps!


----------



## Ridryder911 (Feb 10, 2008)

I don't know what a "_catheder"_ is? LOL .. Most suction units are designed similar and not much difference. I definitely do not suggest portable hand type but powered type should have variable speeds. In regards to suction catheters the unit should have a supply of variable types and sizes. If possible to have an internal charger to be able to charge inside the truck. 

Rigid tonsil tip type such as Yankauer or large trauma type tubing, and soft type such tracheal suction types (16 french common and other various sizes).


R/r 911


----------



## Topher38 (Feb 10, 2008)

Just a diffrent name for the type of the suction. Hard (rigid) or soft (french) catheders.



and honestly I cant beleive that I remeber that the soft catheder is called a french catheder. Haha pretty sweet.

Airway goddess seems to know where to go =]


----------



## BossyCow (Feb 10, 2008)

Topher38 said:


> Just a diffrent name for the type of the suction. Hard (rigid) or soft (french) catheders.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Would have been sweeter if you hadn't misspelled C-a-t-h-e-t-e-r


----------



## rgnoon (Feb 10, 2008)

Topher38 said:


> Just a diffrent name for the type of the suction. Hard (rigid) or soft (french) catheders.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hah...Rid got schooled!!!...or not.
I think I can hear the terminology/spelling debate coming again...anyone else?


----------



## Ridryder911 (Feb 10, 2008)

Actually, french is a size and has nothing to do with being rigid or soft. Yes, unfortunately they did not recognize my point of it is a catheter not phonic spelling. 

R/r 911


----------



## Topher38 (Feb 10, 2008)

sorry I spelt it wroung =P


----------



## VentMedic (Feb 10, 2008)

Topher38 said:


> Just a diffrent name for the type of the suction. Hard (rigid) or soft (french) catheders.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



French refers to the size such as  8 fr, 10 fr, etc.  It is used as a measure for many catheters including foleys and chest tubes. 

The French unit refers to the outer circumference of the catheter.

If you have an artificial airway such as an ETT or trach, the circumference is found by the formula;  pi x diameter  

pi = 3.14 but can be rounded to 3 for practical purposes. 

So, 3 x 8 = 24 mm for the circumference which can be expressed as 24 french for the catheter size. 

You want to suction with a catheter that is no bigger than 2/3 the circumference of the airway tube.  

For a quick calculation of the correct suction catheter size:  2 x diameter in mm 

 16 french or smaller would be the correct sized suction catheter for an 8 mm tube.

EDIT: You beat me to it Rid while I was spell checking.


----------



## VentMedic (Feb 10, 2008)

VentMedic said:


> 16 french or smaller would be the correct sized suction catheter for an *8 mm *tube.



For airways such as ETTs and some trach manufacturers, the size is expressed by diameter in mm.   Trach sizes can vary according to the manufacturer with each using a different number system for sizes. 

There are also many different airways used for a variety of diseases or surgical treatments that can be sized in the French measure.  These airways may be seen in homecare or long term facilities and are commonly mistaken for a "trach" but are actually very different and may not have the same 15 mm adaptor to connect to a bag valve device or ventilator.


----------



## Topher38 (Feb 10, 2008)

Thanks for clearing that up for me. In EMT class I think I misunderstood what the instructor was saying when he was talking about French Catheters.


----------



## Ridryder911 (Feb 10, 2008)

Topher38 said:


> In EMT class I think I misunderstood what the instructor was saying when he was talking about French Catheters.



Possible, but I doubt it. Majority of EMS providers (even instructors) are ignorant of medical equipment and the proper identification and usage. 

R/r 911


----------



## Gbro (Feb 10, 2008)

Hopper,
We have used several portable units over the years, manual and powered.
For the most part, their is a lack of "suck" in pre-hospital suctioning.
This link is what we carry in our jump bag.
http://online.boundtree.com/store/product_index.asp?Cat=&SubCat=&Prod=590276

They are as usable as most, I liked the V-Vac, but some of the crew had a hard time with it.(hand strength). powered units are high maintenance, costly, and clumsy to carry in a jump bag.
As for in general, unless it is some sort of "Shop-Vac" you can't use the word SUCK.

.
By.


----------



## So. IL Medic (Feb 16, 2008)

Hopper - back to your topic - we just bought the Laerdal Compact Suction Units.

So far, we love them.


----------



## Hopper (Feb 16, 2008)

After all the searching and the few suggestion here,the squad voted on the Laerdal LSU.Now we are looking for pouches to carry the catheters along with the unit.Any suggestion? Thanks.


----------



## So. IL Medic (Feb 19, 2008)

Laerdal makes a pouch that goes with the LSU. Enough room for suction catheters and the power cords


----------



## Hopper (Feb 19, 2008)

I had found their web-site and contacted them.Got a real nice package deal buying 4 at one time.Thanks everyone.


----------

